# Topics > Cyborg, body embedded technology, biohacking, implantable electronics, implantable devices >  Cyborg beetle, UC Berkeley and Singapore’s Nanyang Technological University

## Airicist

Contributors:

UC Berkeley

Singapore’s Nanyang Technological University

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cyborg beetle research allows free-flight study of insects"

by Sarah Yang
March 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Remote-controlled beetle - Nanyang Technological University Singapore 

Published on Mar 16, 2015




> Cyborg insect research led by engineers at UC Berkeley and Singapore’s Nanyang Technological University (NTU) is enabling new revelations about a muscle used by beetles for finely graded turns.
> By strapping tiny computers and wireless radios onto the backs of giant flower beetles and recording neuromuscular data as the bugs flew untethered, scientists determined that a muscle known for controlling the folding of wings was also critical to steering. The researchers then used that information to improve the precision of the beetles’ remote-controlled turns.
> This study, published in the journal Current Biology, showcases the potential of wireless sensors in biological research. Research in this field could also lead to applications such as tools to aid search-and-rescue operations in areas too dangerous for humans.
> Video courtesy of Hirotaka Sato/NTU Singapore

----------


## Airicist

The Cyborg Beetles designed to save human lives

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> In the future, we may have remote-controlled insects to reach places humans cannot. At least that's what Dr. Hirotaka Sato, an aerospace engineer from Singapore, is hoping.
> 
> Motherboard went to Dr. Sato's lab in Singapore to take one of his cyborg beetles for a test flight


.

----------

